# Raw meat diet?



## Ruger (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone feed their V raw meat? We recently talked to some people who told us about Surrey Meats, who sells raw meat for dogs. It is packaged and frozen in one pound quantaties. We have heard good things...health benefits about it, but we are wondering about V's in particular. They also have different kinds. We thought about the chicken with bone and vegetable. Any feedback on this would help. Also, what about her teeth. At this time with the dry kibble, she wolf's it down and doesn't chew it anyways. She does get bones and treats she does chew. Is this enough for healthy teeth?

Thanks for your input.
check out Surrey Meats in BC. Looks pretty good.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I do not feed them raw meat all the time but whenever I am going to cook some deer meat they get some.their is a lot of info about raw diets all over the web If I could bag enough deer during the hunting season I am sure they would be eating it more often.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My girl got last nights vegetables, some freshly cooked plain rice, raw fallow deer meat and some dog biscuits. The bowl was sparkling clean after she finished. She is now snoring on her mat ;D

I've found a mixture of food seems to suit her best. If I feed her just raw meat (particularly beef) she gets the runs. She is not that keen on just biscuits, and who could blame her.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I too like some variety with my meat.So do my boys.Madabout fix me a plate would you?


----------

